
Show HN: Rewardist – Digital loyalty cards for coffee shops - bensampson
https://rewardist.io/?ref=hn
======
bensampson
Hey everyone! Excited to share Rewardist.io with you all :) For some context,
I'm 15 y/o and I live in Melbourne, AU so there’s a bunch of cafes around
here, and they'll always give me some kind of loyalty card.

I’ll almost invariably lose it the next day, they take up space in my wallet,
there’s normally only one reward on there and sometimes I don’t even want it.
Not to mention the hassle (and expense) for businesses to print and maintain
their loyalty cards.

Rewardist offers digital loyalty cards, meaning customers use their smartphone
to scan a QR code (on a tablet) get “stamps” and redeem rewards rather than be
given a physical card that gets actually stamped. Flexible, hassle-free,
simple, and profitable :)

------
anniesam
This is brilliant. Esp in favor of the part that no app installation is
required.

